# TNT - Prosciutto Wrapped Salmon with Lentils, Spinach and Yoghurt



## Haggis (Feb 24, 2006)

Made this for dinner tonight. Quick, incredibly easy yet absolutely fantastic and seems more luxurious than it actually is.

Prosciutto Wrapped Salmon with Lentils, Spinach and Yoghurt


2x240g salmon fillets, skinned and pin-boned
4 slices prosciutto (or just 2 if they are quite wide)
1/2 cup of green or brown lentils (preferably a variety that holds it's shape after being cooked)
lemon juice (and maybe some zest if you are so inclined)
olive oil
2 handuls herbs (I used parsley and coriander, but basil or mint or any combination of the above would work well)
2 large handfuls spinach
plain yoghurt, seasoned with salt and pepper (I also threw some finely zested lemon rind as well)

Place the lentils and plenty of cold water in a saucepan. Bring to the boil then reduce to a simmer and cook for about 20-30 minutes or until tender. Drain then return to the pot. I also included a couple cloves of unpeeled garlic and some parsley stems in with the lentils to add a bit of flavour, removing them when I drained them.

Meanwhile preheat oven to 220'C. Season the fillets with some black pepper. Wrap the salmon with the slices of prosciutto leaving a fair bit of salmon uncovered (I bought 4 slices, but they were so wide I only ended up using 1 for each fillet, left a nice bit of salmon uncovered). Drizzle with a bit of olive oil on them then place in a roasting tray and whack in the oven for no more than 10 minutes.

While the salmon is cooking dress your lentils to taste with lemon juice, olive oil, salt and pepper. Just before you serve mix through the herbs and spinach into the lentils. Dish up your lentils then top with a fillet of salmon and spoon some of the yoghurt on top.

Serves 2.


I would cook this again in a heartbeat. So simple but can also be taken further if you wanted. I think some nice crumbly, salted ricotta or feta in with the lentils would go great. Also some very finely chopped red onion would also work really well.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 26, 2006)

Sounds good, Haggis.  But, I'd probably leave out the ham.  I'm not too keen on fish with meats - nor, strangely enough, cheese with chicken...  somehow, my tastebuds find them 'odd' combinations, although my husband approves of some dishes containing the mixes!


----------

